# Uterosacral Ligament Plication with Vaginal Suspension CPT(s)??



## cassielindsay (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a provider that performed a *58263 *(Vaginal hysterectomy with removal of tube(s) and/or ovary(s) with repair of enterocele), *57260 *(Combined anteroposterior colporraphy), and a *'Uterosacral Ligament Plication with Vaginal Suspension'*. I am not sure what I should bill for the last procedure.

I have come up with a few different codes but I'm not sure if they are correct or not. *57283 *(Colpopexy, vaginal; intra-peritoneal approach) or *57425 *(Laparoscopy, surgical colpopexy).

Any advice?


----------



## kajalgaonkar16 (Jul 1, 2021)

CPT code 57425 should not be used to report routine reattachment of the uterosacral ligaments to the vaginal cuff after completion of hysterectomy. This is considered a routine component of the hysterectomy procedure and cannot be separately coded


----------

